

Can We Ever Digitally Organize Our Friends? - acak
http://kevnull.com/2011/07/can-we-ever-digitally-organize-our-friends.html

======
phyllotaxis
I think the most important and appropriate follow-up question is: _should we
focus so hard on dividing and compartmentalizing our relationships?_

What will all this filing and sequestering of attributes gain us in the
lifetime picture?

This article poses good questions.

